# Export Book to PDF option missing



## gYab61zH (Jan 19, 2019)

Previously I always chose the Blurb option when creating photo albums even though I stopped printing them years ago. This time I thought it would make more sense to choose the PDF output option in the book module. Now that the book is finished I suddenly discovered that the "Export Book to PDF" option is missing, so despite having chosen PDF I cannot export it. I must be missing a setting somewhere. Can anyone help?


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Jan 19, 2019)

"option is missing "-  Missing from where?  Do you not have the button (lower-right) for [Export Book to PDF]?





Perhaps a stupid question- You have set PDF from the Book Settings panel?


----------



## gYab61zH (Jan 20, 2019)

Yes, the option you showed is missing. If I go back to any of the earlier books I made with the "Blurb" setting it returns. And yes, I have set it from the Book Settings panel.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Jan 20, 2019)

Sounds like a program bug carried over from the several problems with Book module in v8.0.
And there are still reports of problems with Book uploads to Blurb and v8.1, and mainly Mojave OS.
But I do not have an answer as to why the [Export to PDF] button would disappear.

This is the advice from  Blurb-
*If Lightroom is unable to successfully export a PDF please contact Adobe customer support for further help.*


----------



## gYab61zH (Jan 21, 2019)

I contacted Adobe support and guess what ... the "Export to PDF..." option has moved to the right bottom corner, where it normally says "Send Book to Blurb".


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Jan 22, 2019)

I am pleased you found it.
TBMK Has been that way since Book module was added in Lr V4
In my Post#2 "_Do you not have the button (lower-right) for [Export Book to PDF]? _"


----------



## gYab61zH (Jan 27, 2019)

Sorry, I should have read your response more carefully.


----------



## travelinartisan (Jun 10, 2019)

trying to post book pdf to Blurb keep getting error with text


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 10, 2019)

Are you updated to 8.3.1 travelinartisan? There were some quiet fixes relating to uploading books to Blurb.


----------

